# Parkside Orchid Fest 07



## Marco (May 19, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone here is going. If I can save up several hundred for stuff.....neos and such :wink: I'm going to take a mini roadtrip with the SO.

I'm already sifting through the OL website. I feel like a child in a fun dip shop


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2007)

I'm interested. What are the dates and how are you going?


----------



## MoreWater (May 19, 2007)

I am soooo tempted, mostly because J&L will be discounting preorders!!!!! argh. I hate doing the road trip though. (okay, it's not far but still, it's summer and hot and .... )


----------



## Marco (May 19, 2007)

Eric - its on July 28 & 29. I'm driving down in the morning, most likely sat morning i wanna to get to be able to pick out of the plants available, and drive back up in the afternoon. If you wanna come with me and maria theres gonna be 2 seats open in the car. 

If anyone else in the nyc/long island area would like to go there will be one more seat if eric decides to go

Ki - you should go lol. itll give you a reason to spend


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2007)

Marco, thanx i think that would be good. I just have to check my tournament schedlue.


----------



## Marco (May 19, 2007)

Eric - sounds good, ill pm you a week or so prior


----------



## Heather (Jul 13, 2007)

Is anyone planning on staying over?


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 13, 2007)

I have always wanted to attend but funds are currently tight and it is a very long ride from my house. I am 3 hours north of NYC.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2007)

Ron, is there anything in particular you want? I see you lurking Eric.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh! April and I will be going as well!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2007)

Good, I'll see you there.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi,

Where is this event?
What is SO and OL?

Thanks, C


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2007)

its in pennsylvania...

SO = significant other

OL = Orchids Limited


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks! BTW, do you belong to any of the Long Island area orchid societies?

Claudia


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2007)

yea...ummm....i belong to one in lindenhurst...well im on there mailing list at least but i dont go to the events....


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2007)

Ummm..pay your dues!


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 13, 2007)

I am a member of the one in Lynbrook. I go sometimes... It is nice to see what people are growing... And sometimes there is a good speaker.

Claudia


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah i think its lynbrook i dont really remember it starts with an l


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2007)

What a great society member you are...


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2007)

thanks Eric I try my best


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 13, 2007)

I always go, and both my wife and myself will be there on Sat. when the doors opens at 9. It's a longgggggggg ride for me but wouldn't miss it. I already e-mailed and had John set a few things aside for me. All paphs., you understand. 

Anyone thinking of going, may I STRONGLY suggest that you go on Sat. and the earlier the better. This event is a two day event but there is pretty slim picking on Sunday. I'm talking from personal experience and wouldn't go again on a Sunday for anything. 

All the vendors are set up under one large tent. It gets pretty hot under that tent very quickly. I roam the tent first and then hit Parksides paphs. house. I usually corner John and we try to have a short talk before he is pulled away. 

May I suggest that anyone that goes thinks about buying one of the paph. Sugar Suites that bloomed out last year. As many of you know many of the came in listed as an emersonii cross and they more then likely are not. Paph. Sugar Suite (emersonii x niveum). I think most of you can fill in the blanks. These were mislabeled by wholesalers on purpose. Many big orchid houses received them.

Hope to see you there. I'll be the red headed older guy with a pony tail, moustache and tattoos. Say, Hi. I'll get there earlier and be gone by noon.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep, Long Island Orchid Society. They actually have a website now. 

When I first join the society, many years ago, people really seemed excited growing orchids. I have seen a significant drop in membership since I first joined. However, it is still an active society. Some of the lectures are wonderful, and I have to say that I have learned a lot from some of the speakers. The show table is not as large as it use to be, but some of the growers bring in some incredible orchids; tiny species, hard to find orchids, etc. I find that there is always something new to learn when I do make it to one of the meetings. You should check it out one evening. Also, you can get supplies at the meeting.

Claudia


----------



## Carol (Jul 14, 2007)

We found that the best time to arrive at Parkside for the fest was on Friday, late day. The greenhouses are open and you have the whole place to yourself. Then we stayed nearby(20 minutes away)and were the first ones back on Saturday. I'm not going this year, too many orchids after our recent auction and used the gift certificate from Orchid Inn--Paph philippinense var. album and a flask of Paph Robinianum(parishi x lowii).


----------



## ohio-guy (Jul 14, 2007)

Any pictures of the event? Did you guys go?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2007)

It's later on in the month!


----------



## Marco (Jul 23, 2007)

It's in 5 days and I can barely contain myself!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2007)

I still have to preorder a few things from J&L but otherwise I'm ready!!!


----------



## Candace (Jul 23, 2007)

Please take lots of photos!


----------



## Marco (Jul 23, 2007)

Will do Candace.

Does anyone need anything picked up and shipped or would like anything picked up and shipped?


----------



## Heather (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm too broke to get anything more....wahhhh!!! :sob:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 23, 2007)

Lil' ol' me will be there as well....at 9.  Bring all of your plants for judging at 2:30.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2007)

BUMP! Forecast is for thunderstorms, no typical blazing heat.


----------



## Marco (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey scooby my GF, LI Jane, NY Eric and I will be at the show at 9 hopefully.

Eric - Jane gave me the heads up. Don't forget your umbrella! Rain can be a good thing. It might deter people from going. Which means more plants for us to choose from. That happened to a trip to 6 flags that i went to in college and the wait for each ride was about 5 minutes! And plants love the humidity.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 25, 2007)

Count me in. I'll be there with my wife around 9 or 9:30 on Sat. and will be leaving around noon. Ny Eric. if you see me stop me and say hi. My long red hair in a poney tail gives me away every time.

Bob Phillips


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll try to remember to where my blue Addidas cap, stop me and say hi if you see me.

Ty Triplett


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2007)

Bob, I hope you didn't plan to come down on your bike.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 25, 2007)

Eric, What Bike???? I just meet with the painter on Sunday and he stated he is heading off to Sturgis and will be back in a month. I started planning this bike back in Feb. and the only thing I've seen so far is a mock up of the bike. Looks like I may not even get to ride it this year. I almost think the builders are planning it this way so they can bring to a show or two. Oh well, I'm certainly getting to talk about it. When all is said and done I'll post a few photos of it here. I know it won't mean much to you paph. and phrag. growers but to me it's a ones in a life time build. I've been looking at other bikes and such on the computer every week. That got Donna asking me if I planned on building another one. Another one? Are you kidding this one is already costing an arm and TWO legs. Really, she was saying, Don't even think about building another one in a few years.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2007)

It's like my Vette being rebuilt; when I put it in the shop gas cost $1.49/Gal!


----------



## Marco (Jul 27, 2007)

in less than 24 hours!


----------



## Heather (Jul 27, 2007)

Gee Marco, you don't seem very excited about this...oke:


----------



## Marco (Jul 27, 2007)

nope not one bit


----------

